
Ask HN: Is there a reason to move from Go to Java or C#? - fchnfad
I&#x27;m just curious to see if I&#x27;m missing out on something. I did webdev with PHP previously so I get the &quot;generics&quot; aspect but I don&#x27;t miss them that much.
======
catacombs
It depends on what you want to do.

